# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Είμαι σε μεγάλο μπέρδεμα!!Βοήθεια!!!

## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Πολύ καλησπέρα σας :Big Grin: ...ναι ναι είμαι νέο αίμα στην παρέα σας...!
Έχω ένα μικρο θεματάκι... :: 
Από μικρή είχα τρελή αγάπη στα ζώα...είχα μόνο 3!!!
 Ένα κουνελάκι το μεγάλωσα 2 χρόνια ...ήρθε η ώρα να μου το πήραν..και μέλλον...καταλαβαίνεται τι το έκαναν!!!
Έπειτα το τελευταίο ζώο που πήρα ήταν ένα κατσικάκι...ναι ναι κατσικάκι...το έκανα μπάνιο...το στέγνωνα με πιστολάκι..του έβαζα άρωμα...το πήγαινα βόλτα( δεν είμαι τρελή παιδιά )...προσπαθούσα να βρω ζωάκι...που να μου το αφήσουν στο σπίτι...(οι δικοί μου αγαπάνε τα ζώα...μόνο για να τα έχουν οι άλλοι)...τελικά  την Μπουμπού ( έτσι φώναζα το κατσικάκι)...το μαλάκωσα σε ένα καλό επίπεδο για να είναι σε ένα σπίτι- πήρα αγάπη πολύ από την
Μπουμπού...ώρες μαζί της...τελικά...μου την πήραν & αυτή μετά από 8 μήνες...έπεσα να σκάσω... :: 
Μετά από 2 χρόνια πως το έφερε η συζήτηση με την μητέρα μου ( δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω παράπονα...ίσα ίσα...με έχουν μεγαλώσει & μου έχουν προσφέρει τα πάντα)...έχω άξιους γονείς!
Πάμε πάλι στο θέμα μας...μου είπε ότι είχα φάει (θεέ μου) κάτι και εγώ από την Μπουμπού...
Της μιλούσα για μήνες απότομα!!!
Δεν της το συγχωρώ πότε αυτό!!! :: 
Κλείστηκα στον εαυτό μου...ήθελα να δώσω Αγάπη...αλλά μου έκοβαν τα φτερά..είπα θα φτιάξω σπίτι & θα το γεμίσω ζώα...τελικά...είναι στην μοίρα μου... :Animal0062: 
Ο καλός μου...δεν θέλει ζώα!!!! :Thumbdown: 
Έχω κάνει τα πάντα :Anim 37: !...στο δρόμο ότι ζώο & να δω...κάνω σαν παλαβό :Party0035: ...μπας & τον κάνω & τα αγαπήσει...*Τελικά τον έπεισα*...θα μου πάρει *πουλάκι*.... :Anim 19: 
Ήρθε η ώρα λοιπόν της βοήθειας σας!!!! :Confused: 
Θέλω να μου πείτε...ένα που να ζει αρκετά χρονιά...*οικονομικό σχετικά*.. καταλαβαίνετε κρίση...και να μπορώ με πολύ αγάπη να το κάνω να έρθει κοντά μου...και ίσως θα ήθελα *να λέει & λεξούλα* :: ...*όπως το Σ'αγαπώ*....έχω ακούσει...ότι το παπαγαλάκι ( ΚΟΚΑΤΙΛ)...μιλάει!!!
Πω πω είπα τον πόνο μου...*συγγνώμη*..έκθεση έγραψα!!!!
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο σας!!! :Embarrassment: 
   Μαίρη. :Love0001:

----------


## Vrasidas

Μαίρη θα είμαι από τους πρώτους που θα σε καλοσωρίσουνε, αλλά μάλλον ο πιο...άσχετος  :Happy: 
Κατ' αρχήν καλώς ήρθες. Το "κοινό" μας είναι οτι πιτσιρικάς μεγάλωσα κι εγώ ένα κατσικάκι. Ευτυχώς ποτέ δεν πήγε για φαγητό, γέρασε και πέθανε, γριά κατσικούλα πια, μακριά από μένα δυστυχώς αλλά έχοντας ζήσει μια καλή ζωή  :Happy: 

Αποφάσισες είπες να πάρεις πουλάκι. Είμαι νέος στο θέμα των "φτερωτών" συντρόφων αλλά πλέον απόλυτα ερωτευμένος μαζί τους. Συζήτησε με τον καλό σου και εφ' όσον το αποφασίσετε, θα δεις ότι θα ερωτευτεί κι αυτός στην πορεία. 
Θα σου προτείνουν αρκετά πουλάκια τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα και σίγουρα θα βρεις την άκρη. 
Να μιλάει λες. Κοίτα και ο δικός μου ο Ερνέστο λογοδιάρροια έχει (parrotlet είναι) αλλά ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα μιλήσει το πουλάκι. Πάρτο για να του χαρίσεις αγάπη και στην πορεία θα στο ανταποδώσει 1000000%. Είτε μιλώντας, είτε παίζοντας μαζί σου , είτε πετώντας στον ώμο ή το χέρι σου για να σε χαιρετήσει και να σου δώσει ένα "πτηνοφιλί". 

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα από μένα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρεις κάθε δυνατή βοήθεια απ' όλους μας, και ακόμα πιο σίγουρος ότι θα αποφασίσεις σωστά , με γνώμονα την ευτυχία τη δική σας και του μελλοντικού νέου σας φτερωτού φιλαράκου.

Με τις ελάχιστες γνώσεις μου είμαι πάντα στη διάθεσή σου για να βοηθήσω κι εγώ όπως και όσο μπορώ.  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

Καλώς ήρθες Μαίρη στην παρέα! 
Πολύ καλή σκέψη να γραφτείς σε φόρουμ πρώτα να ρωτήσεις πριν αγοράσεις κάτι. 
Αυτό που θα πρέπει να αποφασίσεις πρώτα είναι τι είδος θες,  θες παππαγαλο ή κάποιο μικρό ωδικο ?
Όλα τα είδη παπαγάλων θέλουν να περνάς χρόνο μαζί τους ή να τους έχεις ένα ταίρι αν δεν έχεις χρόνο,  επίσης βασικό είναι ότι τα περισσότερα είναι φασαριοπουλια όπως λέω κάνουν θόρυβο. 
Στην άλλη άκρη είναι πτηνά που σε Κερδίζει το τραγούδι τους με το πιο εύκολο από όλους τους τομείς το καναρίνι διάφορες ράτσες όπως και στους παππαγαλους το καθένα τα δικά του,  είναι ανεξάρτητα ζωάκια χωρίς να Χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερες ενασχόληση. 
Άλλη μια κατηγορία είναι τα παράδεισια. 
Αφού μας πεις τι θες περίπου εδώ είμαστε να σε κατατοπίουμε! 
Καλή περιήγηση!

----------


## Giorgekid

Γεια σου Μαίρη και καλωρορισες στην παρεα μας!εγω ως κοκατιλο μπαμπας θα σου πρότεινα μεν κοκατιλ για αρχη διότι δεν ειναι μεγάλος αλλα ειναι "εύκολος" παπαγαλος!ειχα δυο αλλα πρόσφατα πεθανε το αρσενικο απο δηλητηρίαση-τοξικωση!εγω θα σου πω κατι που εχω παρατηρησει :μαθε οσο πιο πολλες ασθενειες μπορεις απο εξω!και τα συμπτωματα εννοειται!ετσι εαν εχουν κατι θα το ξερεις και θα ζητησεις απο εδω την λύση!ειναι τοσο απλο ενω εγω ας πουμε το εκανα τοσο δυσκολο!θα πρεπει να διαβάσεις πολυ για την διαβίωση των παπαγαλων που θα επιλέξεις και για την διατροφη!επισης σου λεω πως καλο θα ηταν να βρεις απο τωρα εναν καλο ΠΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟ που θα ξερεις οτι ειναι καλος στην δουλεια του και να λυθεί το οποιοδήποτε προβλημα πανευκολα!απο κατω σου παραθέτω μερικά θεματα!
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ες-τους και το πρωινο του ερνεστο!!!!!!!(Διονύση μου επιτρέπεις ε?)Για το ημερήσιο γεύμα (2 μερίδες) εγώ βάζω τα παρακάτω (υπολόγισε το διπλό και λίγο παραπάνω περίπου για τα κοκατιλάκια καθώς είναι μεγαλύτερα)1 φρυγανιά
1 αυγό βραστό (βρασμένο πολύ ώρα για να είναι αρκετά σφιχτό, το αφήνω και ως 10 λεπτά)
2 φύλλα σπανάκι (ή άλλο φυτό που του αρέσει να τρώει, ή κάποιο φυτό που να θες να τον μάθει να τρώει)
2-3 φυλλαράκια δυόσμο
2 πρέζες ρίγανη αποξηραμένη (αν έχεις φρέσκια είναι καλύτερη αλλά εδώ στην Αθήνα μπαααα...)
1 κουταλιά γύρη (αν έχεις, εγώ σπάνια βρίσκω δυστυχώς και συνήθως δε τη βαζω στη συνταγή)


Βάλε πρώτα τον κρόκο του αυγού στο μπλεντερ (το ασπράδι του το δίνω να το φάει ξεχωριστά καθώς δεν το πολυπροτιμάει) . Αν τα δικά σου το τρώνε, βάλε και το ασπράδι στο μπλεντερ). Βάλε και το τσόφλι του αυγού. Τρίψτα με 1-2 κινήσεις του μπλεντερ (χοντρούτσικα δηλαδή). Πρόσθεσε τα χορταρικά (δυόσμο και σπανάκι) και κόψε και αυτά με το μπλέντερ 4-5 "κοφτές" φορές. Ρίξε τη φρυγανιά και κόψε την και αυτή με το μπλέντερ μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα. Μετά πρόσθεσε τη ρίγανη και ψιλότριψε το μίγμα μέχρι να γίνει σκόνη. Αυτό θα "σβωλιάσει" καθώς και το αυγό και τα χορταρικά έχουν "υγρά" μέσα τους. Πρόσθεσε τη γύρη και άστο να στεγνώσει. Μετά πρόσφερέ το στα φιλαράκια σου είτε σκέτο είτε όπως το κανω εγώ με "συμπλήρωμα" (φρούτο εποχής φρέσκο το πρωί κομμένο στο πιατάκι, και ρύζι βρασμένο με καλαμπόκι-αρακά το απόγευμα)

----------


## Giorgekid

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...λουβιών
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ι-τι-όχι

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Φίλε μου...είχες την ευγενή καλοσύνη να απαντήσεις στον απολογισμό μου για την σχέση μου με τα ζώα!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ από τα βάθη της ψυχής μου,για τις συμβουλές μου!!!
Το έχω αποφασίσει να το πάρω...είδη σήμερα έκανα μια έρευνα αγοράς...αν και έχουν τα μαγαζιά στην περιοχή μου μεγάλες αποκλίσεις....μάλλον θα περάσω μια βόλτα από Αθήνα...ίσως πιο πολύ να βρω πιο υγείες φτερωτό...& ίσως με την πρώτη ματιά να ερωτευτώ ένα & να πω αυτό είναι μόνο για μένα!!!
Να'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

::  τώρα είναι που με μπέρδεψες...χαχαχαχα...πω πω δεν ξέρω...μάλλον θα μπω σε ένα Pet Shop ...& όποιο μου κάνει το κλικ...με την ματιά του...θα το πάρω δικό μου!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Μαρία το πετ σοπ δεν είναι και η καλύτερη επιλογή να αγοράσουμε μια ψυχούλα πολλές φορές είναι άρρωστα ζωάκια και οι υπάλληλοι κάθε άλλο παρά σωστές συμβουλές δεν μας δίνουν! 
Για οποιοδήποτε Ζώο καλό είναι να εμημερονομασται προηγούμενως και το πάρουμε από όσο το δυνατόν πιο έμπιστο άτομο είτε λέγεται εκτροφέας είτε απλός χομπιστας!

----------


## Vrasidas

> Φίλε μου...είχες την ευγενή καλοσύνη να απαντήσεις στον απολογισμό μου για την σχέση μου με τα ζώα!!!
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ από τα βάθη της ψυχής μου,για τις συμβουλές μου!!!
> Το έχω αποφασίσει να το πάρω...είδη σήμερα έκανα μια έρευνα αγοράς...αν και έχουν τα μαγαζιά στην περιοχή μου μεγάλες αποκλίσεις....μάλλον θα περάσω μια βόλτα από Αθήνα...ίσως πιο πολύ να βρω πιο υγείες φτερωτό...& ίσως με την πρώτη ματιά να ερωτευτώ ένα & να πω αυτό είναι μόνο για μένα!!!
> Να'σαι καλά!!!


Oι περισσότεροι εδώ δεν είμαστε ακριβώς "λάτρεις" των πετ-σοπ , από την άποψη ότι τα περισσότερα (και ιδίως οι μεγάλες "φίρμες") δεν προσέχουν αρκετά τα πουλάκια τους και δεν φροντίζουν να είναι "στην τρίχα". Αυτό επειδή ανέφερες ότι θες και "υγιες" πουλάκι. Φυσικά και μπορεί να το βρεις και σε πετ σοπ, απλά έχω ακούσει τόσες ιστορίες που τα εχω παρει "από φόβο". 
Εγώ τουλάχιστον προτίμησα να πάρω τον δικό μου από εκτροφέα. Πλήρωσα λίγο παραπάνω από το πετ σοπ αλλά από την άλλη ήμουν σίγουρος για το τι αγόραζα  :Happy: 
Οι κανονισμοί του φόρουμ δεν επιτρέπουν δημόσια συζήτηση για εκτροφείς και τιμές αλλά με ανταλλαγή προσωπικών μηνυμάτων με παιδιά που γνωρίζουν από εδώ μέσα καθώς και με ψάξιμο στο ίντερνετ πιστεύω ότι θα βρεις την άκρη.

Και πάλι καλή τύχη στο ψάξιμο για το νέο σου φιλαράκο!!!

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Λοιπόν το αποφάσισα...θα πάρω *κοκατιλ*...είδα το video που μου έστειλε ο φίλος μου Giorgekid ...μπορώ να πω ότι μου αρέσει...και θα το εκπαιδεύσω...να μου μιλάει :Rolleye0012: ...να χορεύει :: ...να μου κάνει ναζάκια :: ...και σαν χαζό μαμά που θα είμαι...θα πετάω :Bird1:  & εγώ μαζί του μέσα στο σπίτι!!!
Λοιπον απο που θα το παρω φιλε μου: johnakos32 .θέλω το ομορφότερο & το εξυπνότερο για μένα ! ::

----------


## johnakos32

Η καλύτερη λύση είναι ένας εκτροφεας ή κάποιος χομπιστας,  έξυπνα είναι όλα δες το μεταλλάξεις και ψάξε για οποίο σου αρέσει!  Τα κοκατίλ έχουν διάφορες μεταλλάξεις η κάθε μία ξεχωριστή! 
Αυτό που θα πρέπει να σε απασχολεί είναι η διαμονή του,  η διατροφή του. 
Το θες ημερο ή δεν σε απασχολεί αν είναι και άγριο ?
#ρίξε και μια ματιά στις αγγελίες του φόρουμ μας...

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

πω πω σήμερα εγώ διαβάσει  :: τόσες ώρες από το μεσημέρι...για τα φτερωτά..λες και θα δώσω εξετάσεις να περάσω!!!εεεεεε...θέλω ήρεμο..να το περνώ στο χεράκι μου και να με κοιτάει!!!!θέλω να του μάθω πραγματάκια! που είναι οι αγγελίες johnakos32 ?Μελαχρινή εεε...χαχαχαχα

----------


## vasilis.a

θα σου προτεινα να μην βιαστεις πολυ..υπαρχουν πραγματα που θα πρεπει να μαθεις .τι αναγκες εχει το καθε ειδος,τι χωρο,τι χρονο και χρημα χρειαζεται.μαθε πολλες πληροφοριες ακομη ψαξε σε βιντεακια να δεις και αλλα ειδη και μετα αποφασιζεις.ευχομαι συντομα να βρεις το καταλληλο πουλακι για σενα

----------


## Giorgekid

Κοιτα την πηνελοπη μου που ειναι λουτινο περλ(κιτρινο με πέρλες) και τον παρη που ειναι cinnamon pied:και οριστε και το άρθρο με τις μεταλλάξεις!http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...amp-Mutations)

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

βασικά διαθέτω μέχρι 200€...όποτε δεν έχω πολλές επιλογές...για παπαγάλο μεγάλο,οπότε μικρούλι παπαγάλο!
Θέλω να μιλάει..έφαγα ΣΚΆΛΩΜΑ...και δεν μου περνάει...το να το φροντίσω...να βρω χρόνο & όρεξη πολύ έχω...το έχω αυτό!...μου αρέσει γενικός να φροντίζω τους γύρο μου...φαντάσου (μπορώ στον ενικό ε!)το πόσο θα κάνω σε μια ψυχούλα που θα είναι δικιά μου!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Ναι Μαίρη εννοειται οσων αφορα τον ενικο........υπολόγιζε 50€-70€ για το κοκατιλ εαν ειναι μικρο ενω το κλουβι του εγω το πηρα 45€!και χωραει ενα κοκατιλ!και οταν ειχα και τα δυο τα ειχα στο ιδιο κλουβι!δεν εχουν θεμα χώρου!εαν θελεις να ψαχτεις απο τωρα για κλουβι επειδη ειναι ισως το πιο δυσκολο να βρεις......σε λιγο θα σου δωσω φωτο απο ενα πολυ ωραιο κλουβι με λογική τιμη!και οσων αφορα το να μιλαει.....κανεις δεν προκειται να στο εγγυηθεί 100%/100%.......ειναι αναλογα τον χαρακτήρα και οχι το μεγεθος η το ειδος του πουλιου.....εδω υπαρχουν African grey που θεωρούνται οι καλύτεροι ομιλητές και δεν μιλάνε.......

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

ΝΑΙ το διάβασα & αυτό( επιμορφώθηκα απόψε! :: ...και χαλάστηκα λίγο...αλλά σε αυτό...είμαι τυχερή...πάντα από τα κατοικίδια που είχα...ήταν πολύ έξυπνα...
κοιτά να δεις ένα που μου αρέσει...θέλω να έχει αρκετό χώρο ..αν και θα το βγάζω να πετάει & στο σαλόνι....:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bird-Cage-Su...torefresh=true

----------


## Giorgekid

Μαίρη θα σου υπενθυμίσω τους κανονες που συμφωνησες κατα την έγγραφη σου στο φορουμ!!!απαγορευεται ο οποιοσδήποτε σύνδεσμος που εχει να κανει με εμπορικές συναλλαγές! (διαφήμιση)....απο εκει και περα θα σου πω οτι αυτο το κλουβι το πουλάνε με προσφορες....οποτε η τιμη δεν ειναι η ιδια......εαν κανει καποιος αλλος μεγαλύτερη προσφορα...Ετσι και αλλιως εχω ψαξει και εγω και δεν εχει καλα κλουβια σε αυτο το σαιτ...και ειδικά οι τιμες....50€ μεταφορικά!!!και να σε προειδοποιήσω για αυτό: θα το βγαζω να πεταει & στο σαλόνι.....εγω εχασα εχθες ενα κοκατιλ το οποιο ηταν άγριο αλλα βγήκε απο το κλουβι του κατα λαθος.....και πεθανε απο δηλητηρίαση μετάλλου.... Και εγω δεν ειχα παρει χαμπάρι μεχρι που πεθανε....

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Ωχ..το ξέχασα...συγγνώμη...χίλια συγγνώμη!!!!Απλά ήθελα να το δεις..αν κάνει να το πάρω! :sad:

----------


## Giorgekid

Δεν πειραζει αλλα στο θυμίζω για να μην το ξανακάνεις......δεν τίθεται τετοιο θεμα!απλα σου εξηγώ πως κατα την γνωμη μου δεν ειναι ευκολο γιατι θελει 25€ μεταφορικά + τα λεφτα του.....και εχει και μεγαλο κενο στα καγκελα οποτε μπορει να πιάσει το κεφαλι του και να πνίγεται....

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

εκεί κόλλησα & εγώ και δεν το πήρα...για τις αποστάσεις στα κάγκελα!βρήκα ενόν να τα δίνει 17€ παίζει???

----------


## Giorgekid

Τα κοκατιλ?

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

ναι και τα παπαγαλάκια της αγαπά...και μεγάλο παπαγάλο 250€

----------


## Giorgekid

Εχεις προσωπικό μηνυμα!

----------


## Giorgekid

> ναι και τα παπαγαλάκια της αγαπά...και μεγάλο παπαγάλο 250€


εννοεις παπαγαλακια της αγάπης?εσυ ειπες οτι ηθελες κοκατιλ........

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

κοίταγα στην αρχή Αγαπόρνις αλλά τελικά μου αρέσει και είναι  πιο πολυ στα γούστα μου το κοκατιλ...είναι πιο ζωηρό το αγαπόρνις!

----------


## e2014

καλως ηρθες μαιρη στο φορουμ!! μπραβο για την αγαπη που εχεις για τα ζωακια,ηταν συγκινητικο το μηνυμα σου.... ευχομαι οτι παρεις να ειναι πανω απο ολα υγιες,και να εχει το χαρακτηρα που επιθυμεις και σαρεσει.... αλλα οπως σου ειπαν τα παιδια παραπανω,προσοχη απο που θα παρεις το πουλακι.... οποιο κι αν ειναι αυτο....

----------


## Giorgekid

Ειδες το κλουβι που σου εστειλα!!!!?

----------


## xrisam

Μαίρη καλώς ήρθες σο φόρουμ. Πωπώ τι μου θύμισες με το κατσικάκι....κάτι αντιστοιχο αλλά με προβατακι έχω ζήσει! 

Λοιπόν πριν πολλά χρονια σαν παιδί είχαμε την Μελένια το προβατακι οπου έκανε τις βόλτες της στην αυλή και μέσα στο σπίτι μας που τότε ήταν ψηλογιαπί και ανοιχτό απο παντού, ήταν σαν αδερφάκι μας μέχρι και πιάτο στο τραπέζι της είχαμε. 

Μια μερά μας είχε φάει και το παστίτσιο, γενικά ήταν λιχούδο!!! Περνάγαν τα χρόνια η μελένια αφράτευε και πάχενε την βλέπανε όλοι και ζηλεύαν τι προβατίνα καλέ και τι προβατίνα είναι αυτη συνέχεια όσπου καταφέρανε τον πατέρα μου και την σφάξανε και καλά ότι το ζώο την παχύσαρκο και δυστυχισμένο!!! :Ashamed0001:

----------


## vasilakis13

Δες και τα παροτλετ, είναι αξιαγάπητα, πολύ παιχνιδιαρικα και δένονται πολύ με τον άνθρωπο! Το κλουβί πρέπει να είναι αρκετά μεγάλο, αφού σε αυτό θα περνάει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ημέρας. Η 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα είναι μια καλή και οικονομική επιλογή. Επίσης αν θες να έχει πιθανότητες να μιλήσει προτίμησε αρσενικό και μικρής ηλικίας(πάντα όμως να είναι μεγαλύτερο των 2 μηνών και να ΜΗΝ είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι)

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μαίρη εγώ από δική μου αγάπη προς τα καναρίνια θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις ένα καναρίνι . Το πρώτο σου όμως μήνυμα ( ξεκαρδίστικα στα γέλια ) δείχνει πως θέλεις ένα φιλαράκι που να μπορείς να το ζεις λίγο περισσότερο και να το ... ζαλίζεις . Καλά κάνεις και προσανατολίζεσαι στα παπαγαλάκια. Μην βιαστείς μπορεί κάποιο παιδί να έχει κάποια γέννα και να σε βοηθήσει ...

----------


## Giorgekid

Εγω παλι ψηφίζω κοκατιλ! :: Μου φαινεται ενεργητικός ανθρωπος άρα θα μπορεις να το κυνηγάς παντού στο σπιτι! :: 
Απο εκει και περα διαλέγεις οτι νομιζεις οτι παει πιο πολυ ως προς τον χαρακτήρα σου και γενικα το προς τι απαιτήσεις,εχεις απο αυτο.... :Fighting0013:

----------


## johnakos32

Μαίρη εγώ θα σε ρωτήσω πόσες ώρες μπορείς να διαθέτεις καθημερινά...

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

αχ...τι τραβάω...βλέπετε...από την  :: (χαρά μου)...δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ!!!Έχω αυτές τις μέρες...μπαίνω στα PET... :: (τα φωτογραφίζω με τα μάτια)...δεν μου κάνουν!...μόνο ένας παπαγάλος μεγάλος ,ξέρετε  αυτός ο γκρι...μου έπιασε :Mad0007: ....χαχαχα...και το χάιδεψα & έσκυψε να του δώσω φιλάκι..βέβαια στα γρήγορα!...είχα & ένα μικρο φόβο,μην γυρίσει & με  ::  (κλαίνε...μαμά...μπαμπάς...)!
Είμαι γενικός...δύσκολη & εγώ στο να διαλέξω....να μου κάνει το κλικ :Love0020: ...βέβαια πήρα την τελική απόφαση...κοκατιλακι...χρώμα  ?ουψ? :: ...η γκρι...μπας & μου μιλήσει σαν τον μεγάλο τον παπαγάλο...ή άσπρο(δύσκολο βέβαια να βρω στην Χαλκίδα).....
Που θα πάει...θα τον βρω...βιάζομαι...αντράκι θα πάρω...ΩΧ...όνομα???
Πω Πω..Άντε πάλι  :Confused0007: ...2 μέρες πάλι να σκεφτώ πως θα τον φωνάζω!

----------


## Giorgekid

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ εχεις πολυ πλακα παλι εσυ!!!!εγω λεω γκρι!αυτος ο παπαγαλος που ειδες ειναι ο African grey και θεωρείται ο καλύτερος ομιλητής!και καποιες φορες δεν βγαζει αχνα!εγω παντως προτείνω να τον βγαλεις ερνεστο!μου εχει κανει μπαμ αυτο το ονομα!!!!

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

ναι...αμέ το είδα...
& για πες ( λες εσύ τώρα) :Icon Rolleyes: 
Πολύ συνηθισμένο βρε παιδί μου...που θα το βάλω το παιδί μου εκεί μέσα...να μην έχει την τσαχπινιά του...το χρωματάκι του...το κάτι της του τέλος πάντων!
Το βλέπω...να παίρνω κλουβί..να το βάφω..πάντα με χρώμα ιδικό για τα πουλιά ( το διάβασα εεε! )...σε ένα μπεζ χρώμα...και να του ρίξω & κανά σε μεν της μαμάς από πάνω...σένιο θα το κάνω!Άι ...δεν πάω καλά... :Sick0018:  ::

----------


## Giorgekid

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  :: Ε οχι και μπεζ!!!!!!κοκκινο!!!! :Animal0028:

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

ΠΩ ΠΩ...έγινες φιλαράκι μου...σ'αγαπήσω...με καταλαβαίνεις ...τι έχω περάσει τόσα χρόνια...
Άκου να γελάσεις..θα με λέτε γελοία εδώ μέσα..αλλά είμαι πολύ σοβαρό άτομο!....με χτυπάτε στο σημείο που πονάω...και έγινα 5 χρονών παιδάκι εδώ μέσα...
Την μπουμπού...έτσι το φώναζα το κατσικάκι...ήταν στο μπαλκόνι...
Όταν ήταν να την κάνω μπάνιο...έλεγα ΤΏΡΑ ήρθε η ώρα για μπανάκι! ..και πήγαινε στο μπάνιο μόνη της,...τρελαινόταν μικρή...
ΔΕΝ της είχα κάνει πότε τον ήχο που κάνουν οι κατσίκες...& φώναζε μόνο όταν είχα ώρα να την δω( σαν κλάψιμο ακουγόταν)...
Άσε το καλό....όταν την πήρα μωρό...είχε μάθει από την μάνα της μόνο...και δεν έπιανε το μπουκάλι...δεν πιανόταν & με δάγκωνε....
Σε 3 βδομάδες όμως ..όταν με έβλεπε...τι γάλα..και το ταψί δίπλα θα κατέβαζε! :Happy0159: 
9 η ώρα έπιανε δουλειά η Μαιρούλα...7 ξύπναγα...μιάμιση ώρα να την ταΐσω...και βουρ για δουλειά... :Anim 45: 
Κάτι τέτοιο θα κάνω & με το παπαγαλάκι μου(όταν το πάρω με το καλό!)...και θα βγάλω vibeo..και θα σας το περάσω!!! :Party0003: party θα κάνουμε!!!χαχαχαχα :rollhappy:

----------


## johnakos32

Επεμβαίνω σαν ξενέρωτος και θυμίζω ότι ένα κλουβί πρέπει να βαφτεί με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφή ειδικά αν πρόκειται για παππαγαλο που δαγκώνει τα πάντα και μπορεί να πάθει δηλητηρίαση. 
Τα κλουβιά όπως τα παίρνουμε είναι εντάξει αρκεί να μην είναι σκουριασμενα. 
Μια 76 ζευγαρωστρα είναι ιδανική και χωράει ακόμα και ένα ταίρι αν αποφασίσεις κάποια στιγμή να πάρεις. 
Αν θες ταϊσμένο στο χέρι ή τιμή του είναι από 80 οι απλές μεταλλάξεις μέχρι και 110 οι συνθέτες. (δεν έχω σχέση εγώ με αυτό μην παρεξηγηθώ τιμές κατά ΜΟ είναι) 
Μέλη όπως ο Νίκος (Νίκος.Λ) και η Βίκυ (Vicky_ath)  έχουν ψάξει αρκετά το θέμα των κοκατίλ,  εκτροφεις διαμονή κλπ και θα σου απαντήσουν όταν το δουν και για τις μεταλλάξεις τους . Πολλά επίσης μέλη μας έχουν μεγάλη εμπειρία στο συγκεκριμένο είδος Παπαγάλου.

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Ακόμη ένας φίλος μου ο Γιαννάκης (εσύ)...χαχαχαχα....ναι μπήκες στο μυαλό μου...εγώ θα το ζαλίζω...όπως το είπες...θα μου λέει: άσε με μαρή να κοιμηθώ κανά 10ωρο... ::

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Να βάζει που & που καμιά σκούπα..τα πιάτα στο πλυντήριο...βασικά πράγματα :Angel09: (άγιος άνθρωπος η Μαίρη)...χαχαχαχα
1 λεξούλα να μου πει...και θα γίνω κομμάτια για το παπαγαλάκι μου...λουρί θα του πάρω μετά να το βγάζω βόλτα στις κούνιες! ::

----------


## johnakos32

Αυτό που αναφέρεις για το λουρί γίνεται πάντως αφού είναι αρκετά ήμερο μπορείς με το harness να το βγάζεις έξω! 
Αν ασχοληθείς θα την πει την λεξούλα του! Σκούπα δεν ξέρω αν θα βάζει όμως!

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

βρε μπεζ..να ταιριάζει με τον καναπέ μου :Scared0016: ...σε παρακαλώ..έχω γούστο... :: 
Κοίτα να δεις,ένα φτερωτό θέλω να πάρω...και θα τα αλλάξω όλα , :: 
Μην με βάζεις σε σοβαρά έξοδα...ικανή είμαι να αλλάξω & σπίτι..καινούριο είναι & αυτό!

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Το βασικό...όταν του πάω το κλουβί δίπλα του ...απλά να μπαίνει..και όταν του λέω ησυχία..να ακούει :Indifferent0014: !
...Και να μου κάνει & παιχνιδάκια..ακόμη καλύτερα...άντε για να σοβαρεύω λίγο!!!! ::

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Ατάιστο από χέρι..το δικό μου χέρι θα μάθει...εδώ κουνέλι εκπαίδευσα...ένα Κοκατιλακι...δεν θα μπορέσω...

Είμαι αγαπητό ων !...& ειδικά στα ζώα...θα με αγαπήσει από μόνο του!!!
Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές..!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καλησπερα Μαιρη! εκτροφεις με μια αναζητηση σε google και facebook βρισκεις ανετα.

διαβασε τα παρακατω αρθρα για να καλυψεις τα ερωτηματα σου και τις αποριες σου. για οτιδηποτε αλλο μας ρωτας. 

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού

 :Happy:

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

λοιπόν...τέλος...σοβαρεύουμε  ...
θύμωσα τώρα :Mad0054: ...έχω πολύ πλάκα?άκου εκεί! :Character0005: 
Βαγγέλη θα τον βγάλω...
Μαίρη φωνάζει=> ΒΑΓΓΈΛΗ ΠΌΡΤΑ
Ο Βαγγέλης (κοκατιλάκι μου) => σ'αγαπώ <=μηνών...ετών =>
θα πάρει φόρα και θα λέει ο παπαγάλος:
Βαγγέλη πόρτα σ'αγαπώ...πόρτα Βαγγέλη...σ'αγαπώ Βαγγέλη πόρτα.

Και μια όμορφη μέρα..θα μπει ο Κώστας (ο καλός μου) & θα πει ο παπαγάλος...Πόρτα Βαγγέλη ....και θα  γίνει χαμός :Fighting0074: !!!!

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

όλα αυτά...πω πω πολλά είναι...θα μου πάρει μέρες...περίληψη έχουμε?

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

> καλησπερα Μαιρη! εκτροφεις με μια αναζητηση σε google και facebook βρισκεις ανετα.
> 
> διαβασε τα παρακατω αρθρα για να καλυψεις τα ερωτηματα σου και τις αποριες σου. για οτιδηποτε αλλο μας ρωτας. 
> 
> (1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
> (2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
> (3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
> (4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
> (5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
> ...


καλησπέρα σας, δεν είπα!!!μην είμαι & αγενής άνθρωπος.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

γνωστης καποιος γινεται με πολυ διαβασμα.. οχι με περιληψεις. διαβαζε σιγα σιγα, ενημερωσου οσο πιο καλα μπορεις.. και μετα προχωρα στην αγορα του μικρου σου φιλου  :Happy:

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

> γνωστης καποιος γινεται με πολυ διαβασμα.. οχι με περιληψεις. διαβαζε σιγα σιγα, ενημερωσου οσο πιο καλα μπορεις.. και μετα προχωρα στην αγορα του μικρου σου φιλου


Σας ευχαριστώ & το εννοώ...!!!
Τελικά αυτό το χαζό κουτί όπως το λέω =>  :Anim 45: ,κάνει ανθρώπους ...να σε βοηθούν...!!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Διάβασμα και ερωτήσεις Μαίρη (όπως κανεις και τώρα δηλαδή) και θα βρεθεί το τέλειο παπαγαλάκι. Αντε να δείξω και τις φωτογραφίες του στον περίεργο τον Ερνέστο μου  ::

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Μια ομορφιά σκέτη είναι!...κοίτα πως κάθεται & κοιτάει... :winky: 
Εντάξει αύριο μετά την δουλειά ...ψάχνω για κλουβί...τροφές...παιχνίδια..  .παπαγαλακιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!
Τώρα έχει μόρφωση για το παπαγαλάκι.... :sleep: .....όχι όχι... ::

----------


## Giorgekid

ΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ εσυ θα με πεθάνεις στο γελιο!!!!!!!μηπως πρεπει να αρχίσεις να γράφεις παραμύθια?δεν προκειται ο παπαγαλος να λεει απο μονος του Βαγγέλη και πορτα........θελει πολυ καιρο και δεν ειναι τιποτα σιγουρο..... :Party0048:

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Μια ερώτηση:
Μπορώ να δίνω στο φτερωτό μου... cranberry με επικάλυψη ροδίου...καταναλώνω μεγάλες ποσότητες διότι έχει: αντιβακτηριδιακή δάση & στις λοιμώξεις...βιταμίνη c...
 ελαγικό οξύ, χλωρογενικό οξύ, κερκετίνη, μυρισετίνη...
Ρωτάω αν κάποιος ξέρει...γιατί αν με κοιτάει σαν να θέλει να του δώσω...εγώ θα του δώσω αν δεν ξέρω!!!!
Όπως έκανα & με το κουνελάκι που είχα ΜΙΚΡΉ...του έδωσα φλούδα ροδάκινου...και άστα να πάνε έτρεχα!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Δε θέλω να δώσω στη Μαίρη τσάμπα ελπίδες Γιώργο, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Ο Ερνέστο είναι 11 μηνών και λέει ήδη τα άντερά του από λέξεις, ενώ όποιον δει του φωνάζει "έλα, έλα ΕΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ, ΕΛΑ!"  :: 
Θέλει βέβαια χρόνο, απασχόληση, αγάπη και φυσικά πανω απ' όλα υπομονή όπως καλά ξέρεις κι εσύ  :Happy:

----------


## Giorgekid

Καλυτερα οχι.......

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

ΨΙΤ...με την Μαιρούλα μιλάς...κάνω θαύματα...φαντάζεσαι να πάρω παπαγαλάκι...& να έχει πρόβλημα στην φωνή..όπως ένα καναρίνι ενός φίλου μου...αλλά είναι πολύ έξυπνο!!!
Α θα του πω να βρει το forum...είχε πολλά πουλιά & ξέρει πολλά πράγματα απ'ότι ξέρω!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

> Μια ερώτηση:
> Μπορώ να δίνω στο φτερωτό μου... cranberry με επικάλυψη ροδίου...καταναλώνω μεγάλες ποσότητες διότι έχει: αντιβακτηριδιακή δάση & στις λοιμώξεις...βιταμίνη c...
>  ελαγικό οξύ, χλωρογενικό οξύ, κερκετίνη, μυρισετίνη...
> Ρωτάω αν κάποιος ξέρει...γιατί αν με κοιτάει σαν να θέλει να του δώσω...εγώ θα του δώσω αν δεν ξέρω!!!!
> Όπως έκανα & με το κουνελάκι που είχα ΜΙΚΡΉ...του έδωσα φλούδα ροδάκινου...και άστα να πάνε έτρεχα!!!


Αφού τον αποκτήσεις (και πριν φυσικά αν θες) θα διαβάσεις καλά-καλά τις "επιτρεπόμενες τροφές" στο θρεντ του φόρουμ *Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*
και ρωτώντας κιόλας φυσικά θα μάθεις. Φυσικά κάθε παπαγαλάκι έχει κι αυτό τις "προτιμήσεις" του. Πχ ο Ερνέστο αν δει φράουλα θα κάνει κάθετη εφόρμηση σα στούκας ενώ μήλα κτλ τα προσπερνάει αδιάφορα. Θα μάθεις και τι του αρέσει. Είναι φυσικό να θέλει απ' όλα καθώς είναι και περίεργα εκτός των άλλων. Πχ όταν πίνω καφέ ο μικρός προσπαθεί να .... μπει στο ποτήρι. Φυσικά δεν τον αφήνω για να μην παθει τίποτα.

----------


## Giorgekid

Το κεράσι ειναι οκ?

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

χεχε...κοίτα τι κάνει...καλός είναι εεε!Τελικά θα τον πάρω τον Ερνεστο :: ...είπες πριν αν τον θέλω! ...μου έδειξες & φωτό :: ...χαχαχαχαχα
Εμ τέτοιο πλάσμα είναι να μην τον λατρεύεις! ::

----------


## Vrasidas

> χεχε...κοίτα τι κάνει...καλός είναι εεε!Τελικά θα τον πάρω τον Ερνεστο...είπες πριν αν τον θέλω! ...μου έδειξες & φωτό...χαχαχαχαχα
> Εμ τέτοιο πλάσμα είναι να μην τον λατρεύεις!


Χαχαχα ειναι τρελλό πουλάκι ειναι η αλήθεια. Κάθε μέρα θα "σκαρφιστεί" και μια σκανταλιά για να μου κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον. Φωτογραφίες και βίντεο του Ερνέστο μου καθώς και την "ιστορία" του για να πάρεις μια ιδέα από τα parrotlet θα βρεις εδώ *Με λένε Ernesto*    (οοοοοοοχι δεν τον δίνω τον λατρεύω τον κούκλο μου  :Happy:  )

----------


## Vrasidas

> Το κεράσι ειναι οκ?


Τα κεράσια ειναι στις επιτρεπόμενες τροφές για τα πουλάκια, ίσως όχι για μας γιατι δεν ξεβάφει με τίποτα  ::  και αν ο ζωηρός σου φίλος κάνει όπως ο Έρνι που αφού φάει σκορπίζει για ... πλάκα τα υπόλοιπα παντού θα έχουμε φασίνα για ώρες  ::

----------


## Giorgekid

Το κουκούτσια το αφαιρώ ετσι??? ::

----------


## Vrasidas

> Το κουκούτσια το αφαιρώ ετσι???


Ναι τα κουκούτσια τα βγάζουμε.

----------


## johnakos32

Γιώργο δεν είσαι στην σωστή ενότητα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα,  φτιάξε ένα άλλο και ρώτα πως να αφαιρείς τα κουκούτσια από το κεράσι. Μην χαλάμε το θέμα της Μαίρης... 
Όσο αναφορά τα άρθρα όσο πιο προετομασμενος είναι κάποιος πριν αποκτήσει κάτι τόσο το καλύτερο!

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Α δεν με πειράζει johnako ....έμαθα & εγώ!!!...Βρασίδα...είναι απίστευτος ο Εrnesto σου!!!
Κοίτα ψυχούλα...να πέφτει με τα μούτρα στην φράουλα...κόκκινη την έκανε...μπάνιο..χαμός!!! :: 
Τα είδα όλα τα video...διάσημος έγινε...& τι φωτογένεια...μοντέλο...κάθετ  αι του αρέσει!!! 
Χθες (αλήθεια λέω) πριν γραφτώ στο forum...είδα ένα video που είχες ανεβάσει ...& είπα μια τέτοια ψυχούλα θέλω...να τρελαθώ!!! :Happy0045:

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

2 *ερώτηση:* & τελευταία για απόψε :Sign0024: ! :: 
ΞΈΡΕΤΕ αν στο *αρσενικό* η ουρά του κάνει *διχάλα* & στο θηλυκό είναι σαν μαχαίρι??? Ισχύει αυτό??? :Confused0006: 
*Ευχαριστώ & πάλι!*

----------


## johnakos32

Ενα υγιές πρεπει να εχει διχαλωτή ουρα και οχι φαγωμενη ή ξεφτισμενη .
Στα κοκατιλ σε καποιες μεταλαξεις το φύλλο φαίνεται  απο τον χρωματισμο της ουρα οχι απο το σχημα της.

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Κάπου έπεσα μέσα λοιπόν! :: .....λογικά και  να έχει έντονο χρώμα!Στα πετ που πήγα...τα καημένα...μου φάνηκαν θλιμμένα & ταλαιπωρημένα! :: ...θα ψάξω λοιπόν από εκτροφεία να βρω...για να μου δώσει κάλο ,κάτι θα ξέρει παραπάνω..όπως είπατε!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Είδες που το συμπέρανες και μόνη σου ? Στα πετ έχουν πολλές φορές άρρωστα και ταλαιπωρίμενα πουλιά και Στηρίζοντας τους θα πάρουν και άλλα για τον ίδιο σκοπό! 
Θέλει λίγη προσοχή και ο εκτροφεας άνθρωπος που δεν είναι ανοιχτός στο να δεις τα πουλιά του τις συνθήκες που ζουν και λοιπά δεν είναι ο καλύτερος!
Ψάξε το αρκετά και ζήτα βοήθεια από τον ίδιο και θα καταλαβεις εύκολα μόνη σου ποιος είναι ο σωστός!

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Θα πάρω φτερωτό...20 ημερών..να το ταΐζω εγώ...πειράζει??είναι πολύ δύσκολο???? ξέρω ότι πρέπει να μην  έχει θερμοκρασία μεγάλη η κρεμά!

----------


## johnakos32

Μαίρη ένα τελείως άπειρο άτομο είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μεγαλώσει πουλάκι 20 ημερών! 
Θα πρέπει να ταΐζεται συνεχώς με την σωστή θερμοκρασία να μην έχεις θέματα με μύκητες και με προσοχή γιατί μπορεί να πνιγεί!  
Είναι πολλά τα πουλιά επίσης που στρεσάρονται και αρνούνται να φάνε αφού χωριστούν από τους γονείς απότομα. 
Σκεψου επίσης και τους γονείς,  γέννας εσύ ένα μωρό το μεγαλώνεις τις πρώτες μέρες και μετά ξαφνικά συμβαίνει κάτι και το χάνεις,  ποια η αντίδραση σου ?
Άσε το να το μεγαλώσουν οι γονείς αν το θες ταϊσμένο να έχει τάισματα συμπλήρωματικα από τον εκτροφεα αλλά να μεγαλώνει και με τους γονείς. Υπάρχει και η μέθοδος Co -parrenting που ο εκτροφεας παίρνει το μωρό κάθε μέρα και από λίγο να συνηθίσει την ανθρώπινη παρουσία και μετά πίσω στους γονείς αυτή είναι η καλύτερη! 
Ακόμα και άγριο να είναι αφού θα το πάρεις μικρής ηλικίας πχ 2,5 μηνών θα μπορείς να το εξημερώσεις άνετα!
Εκτροφεις που κοιτάνε να ξεφορτωθούν τα μικρά το γρηγορότερο και να πάνε τα πουλιά σε νέα γέννα δεν είναι εκτροφεις και πάνω από όλα δεν είναι άνθρωποι!

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

θα το πάρω...όταν βγάλει τα που πουλάκια του... :sad: ...και θα το προσέχω..θα το βάλω πρώτα σε κουτάκι...να το ταΐζω με κρεμούλα...σαν μωρό!Πασά θα τον έχω!!!..θα με αγαπήσει...και μετά βουρ...να το μάθω να μου μιλάει & να κάνει κόλπα!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Εγω να συμπληρώσω πως θα ειναι πιο επιρρεπες το πουλακι σε ασθενειες!!!  :Sick0026: Και πως εγω ειχα παρει ενα μπατζι τον ερρικο απο πετ σοπ!εχει πεθανει τωρα!απο την πρωτη στιγμη που τον πηρα ηταν άρρωστος!και την μια του περνούσε και καθε εβδομαδα ειχε και κατι αλλο!!!!τα χρήματα που θα δώσεις για κτηνίατρο και φάρμακα θα σε πείσουν απο μόνα τους οτι δεν αξιζει...... :Fighting0066:

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Από εκτροφέα θα το πάρω...θα ρωτήσω...πως πρέπει να το ταΐζω :: ...και ότι θα μου πει θα το κάνω..έχει ο ίδιος πάνω από 400 φτερωτά δικά του & σπάνια!Κάτι θα ξέρει παραπάνω να μου πει ...για να μάθω το φτερωτό μου...και έχω & εσάς εδώ :winky: !!!...να με βοηθάτε... :: ..να διαβάζω τι θα θέλει το γλυκό μου αγοράκι!

----------


## johnakos32

Οπου ακους πολλα κερασια , κρατα μικρο καλαθι.........

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Τι να πω..θα δείξει..εγώ πάντως...θα κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου...να το μεγαλώσω..να τον κάνω έξυπνο...σαν & μένα! :: ....και να με αγαπήσει όπως & εγώ! :Love0040:

----------


## Giorgekid

Σε βλεπω πολυ πρόθυμη!θα πρεπει να ηθελες πολυ καιρο ενα πουλακι εεεε?

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Αστα να πανε.... :Ashamed0001: ....μου αρεσει να χαριζω αγαπη με την κουταλα...και μια τετοια ψυχουλα...με τοσο μικρη καρδουλα :Love0033: ..θα διχνει τα παντα σε μενα :Youpi: ...& αυτο μου φτανει :Love0034: !!!

----------


## johnakos32

Μαίρη ενδιαφέρεσαι αποκλειστικά για παππαγαλο ?

----------


## Giorgekid

Μαίρη χωρις να θελω να θιξω κάποιο προσωπικό θεμα δεν μπορω να βρω λογο για νη μην παρεις καποιο ζωάκι.....ειμαι σιγουρος παντως πως ο αντρας σου μολις το δει θα του αρεσει!!!!

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Ναι παπαγαλάκι θέλω.. Να μου μιλάει!...Θες να μου προτείνεις κάτι άλλο??? :Confused0007:

----------


## stephan

Μαίρη το ότι ενδιαφέρθηκες να ρωτήσεις εδώ πριν προχωρήσεις στην απόκτηση παπαγάλου είναι πολύ θετικό αλλά επειδή καταλαβαίνω και τον μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό σου θα ήθελα να σου υπενθυμίσω κάποια πράγματα, που σου είπαν και τα παιδιά νωρίτερα, για να μην μετανιώνεις αργότερα.

1) Μην περιμένεις να μιλήσει με τόση σιγουριά (ιδιαίτερα αν μιλάμε για κοκατίλ) διότι πολύ πιθανών να απογοητευτείς. Η ικανότητα αυτή δεν είναι δεδομένη, εξαρτάται κυρίως από την ράτσα και την ξεχωριστή *προσωπικότητα* του κάθε παπαγάλου.

2) Επιμένω να *μην* αγοράσεις παπαγάλο ταϊσμένο στο χέρι(πόσο μάλλον να τον ταΐσεις εσύ) και αυτό διότι μια τέτοια πράξη δεν είναι απλά ανούσια αλλά και βλαβερή, το αντίθετο υποστηρίζεται μόνο από άγνοια ή για έξτρα χρήματα(οι παπαγάλοι ταϊσμένοι στο χέρι πωλούνται ακριβότερα). Παπαγάλος ταϊσμένος στο χέρι *δεν* σημαίνει εκπαιδευμένος , αντίθετα σημαίνει κατά βάση παπαγάλος  ευαίσθητος σε διάφορες ασθένειες και με μια *αρνητική* εξάρτηση στον άνθρωπο. Αντίθετα εάν αγοράσεις ένα παπαγάλο μικρής ηλικίας, απογαλακτισμένο και ταϊσμένο από τους γονείς του θα έχεις ένα υγιές πτηνό με το οποίο θα μπορέσεις να αναπτύξεις εύκολα μια υγιή σχέση. 
πχ Ο Ρούντολφ μου (παρροτλετ) *δεν* είναι ταϊσμένος στο χέρι(κάτι που είχα θέσει ως βασικό όρο εκτροφέα) και παρ' όλα αυτά από την 1η μέρα που τον πλησίασα ανέβηκε στο χέρη μου και την 2η δέχτηκε να τον χαϊδέψω!
 :Happy:

----------


## Giorgekid

Συμφωνω με τα λεγόμενα του Στέφανου! :winky:

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Σε μεγάλες σκέψεις & προβληματισμούς με βάλατε...το παν για αρχή σε μένα είναι το διάβασμα :: ...να μάθω πολλά για τα φτερωτά..και όλα τα άλλα θα έρθουν!κάλο σας βράδυ  :sleep: παιδιά....ευχαριστώ για ακόμη ένα βράδυ!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## Giorgekid

Μαίρη ....οχι τιποτα αλλο,αλλα για να ξέρουμε συνολικά τις θελεις:
ενα κοκατιλ με χρωμα γκρι-ασπρο σε ηλικια 1-2 μηνων και φυλο???

----------


## δημητρα

το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι διαβασεις γιατι η αγορα ενος πτηνου αθροιζει και αλλα πραγματα οπως η διαχειρηση και η φροντιδα του πτηνου που θα παρεις. 

υγ βιαστικες κινησεις=κακα μελλοντικα αποτελεσματα

----------


## e2014

ευχομαι οταν τελικα αποφασισεις,και εισαι σιγουρη για την επιλογη σου,να εχεις και τα αναλογα αποτελεσματα .... παντως τα περισσοτερα παιδια που σου απαντησαν παραπανω εχουν δικιο σε πολλα απο οσα σου ειπαν.... η δικη μου συμβουλη,ειναι να μην ασχοληθεις με το ταισμα στο χερι,γιατι απο θεμα απειριας και μονο μπορει να εχεις μοιραια αποτελεσματα.... το οτι διαβαζουμε καποια πραγματα,δε σημαινει οτι μπορουμε απο τη θεωρια να πρασουμε στην πραξη κατευθειαν.... αυτα απο εμενα!!

----------


## xrisam

Mαίρη μου με όλο το συμπάθειο και εντελώς φιλικά θα σου έλεγα ότι το να μάθεις κολπα κα να μιλάει ο παπαγάλος που θα πάρεις δεν είναι αυτοσκοπος. 

Τα πουλάκια γενικά είναι ιδιαίτερα πλάσμα, ξέρεις τι σκούρα τα βρήκα με το Ξερξούλη μου? Τι κιαν είχα τόσα ζώα πριν, δεν είναι το ίδιο.

Επισης το θέμα του ταίσματος απαιτεί εμπειρία και υπάρχουν θέματα που πρέπει να προσέξεις όπως πνιγμός, κάψημο, μύκητες κ.α 

Εγώ μία φορά χρειάστηκε να δώσω φαγητό με σύριγγα στον Ξέρξη μου (δεν ήταν μωρό αλλα άρρωστος και δεν έτρωγε τίποτα) και διάβασα 800 φορές πως να το κάνω άσε που έτρεμα από φόβο όταν το έκανα.

----------


## dias

με το καλο να αποκτησεςι το πουλακι που θελεις,αλλα αυτα τα θεματα θελουν μεγαλη προσοχη και υπευθυνοτητα. μην προχωρησεις σε ταισμα,εφοσον δεν εχεις την εμπειρια δεν ειναι ευκολη υποθεση... ευχομαι να πνε καλα ολα και για εσενα,και για το πουλακι οταν ερθει με το καλο

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

Φίλε μου...άλλαξα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...χαζή ξέρεις... :Happy0196: ...είδα ένα *parrotlet*...και μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ! :: 
Έχω μιλήσει με 5-6 άτομα που έχουν φτερωτά & αρκετά!....έχω μπερδευτεί πολύ!... :Confused0006: 
 ::  :: Το βασικό που δεν αλλάζει είναι το φύλλο του, θα είναι Αρσενικό ::  :Party0016: !!!.

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

> Mαίρη μου με όλο το συμπάθειο και εντελώς φιλικά θα σου έλεγα ότι το να μάθεις κολπα κα να μιλάει ο παπαγάλος που θα πάρεις δεν είναι αυτοσκοπος. 
> 
> Τα πουλάκια γενικά είναι ιδιαίτερα πλάσμα, ξέρεις τι σκούρα τα βρήκα με το Ξερξούλη μου? Τι κιαν είχα τόσα ζώα πριν, δεν είναι το ίδιο.
> 
> Επισης το θέμα του ταίσματος απαιτεί εμπειρία και υπάρχουν θέματα που πρέπει να προσέξεις όπως πνιγμός, κάψημο, μύκητες κ.α 
> 
> Εγώ μία φορά χρειάστηκε να δώσω φαγητό με σύριγγα στον Ξέρξη μου (δεν ήταν μωρό αλλα άρρωστος και δεν έτρωγε τίποτα) και διάβασα 800 φορές πως να το κάνω άσε που έτρεμα από φόβο όταν το έκανα.



Εντάξει τώρα με αποτελείωσες...παιδιά το αφήνω χαλαρά...
Ξέρω ότι είμαι *πολύ δυνατός άνθρωπος* στο να καταφέρω να το μεγαλώσω & να το προσέχω...
Όλα μέσα στην ζωή είναι...αν είναι θέλημα θεού να μην πάρω,να μην το μεγαλώσω,
Ή να αποκτήσω ένα παιδάκι φτερωτό που θα με αγαπήσει & θα το αγαπήσω....
Έχω αγχωθεί τόσο πολύ...δεν έχω αγχωθεί σε σοβαρότερα πράγματα που έχω περάσει!.

*Θέλω να έχω θετική ενέργεια!!!,*
Να βρω τον φτερωτό που θα είναι *για μένα* & να περάσουμε όσο περισσότερα χρόνια & καταστάσεις μαζί, *αγαπημένοι,ευτυχισμένοι & πάντα να του δίνω την φροντίδα μου!* :Love0020: 
Τόσο ψάξιμο & διάβασμα ούτε στο παιδί μου (όταν θα κάνω) δεν θα ρίξω!.

Με εκτίμηση,
  ΜΑΙΡΗ.Χ.

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

> με το καλο να αποκτησεςι το πουλακι που θελεις,αλλα αυτα τα θεματα θελουν μεγαλη προσοχη και υπευθυνοτητα. μην προχωρησεις σε ταισμα,εφοσον δεν εχεις την εμπειρια δεν ειναι ευκολη υποθεση... ευχομαι να πνε καλα ολα και για εσενα,και για το πουλακι οταν ερθει με το καλο


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την *ευχή σου*!!! :Happy:

----------


## Giorgekid

Δηλαδη τελικα θελεις παροτλετακι?

----------


## ΜΑΙΡΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ

> Δηλαδη τελικα θελεις παροτλετακι?


Ναι ντε  :Evilgrin0010: ...απίστευτο δεν είναι? ::

----------


## Vrasidas

> Ναι ντε ...απίστευτο δεν είναι?



Τα παροτλετάκια είναι κλοουνάκια, χαβαλετζήδες και παλαβιάρικα. Υπερικινητικά και αγαπησιάρικα σε βαθμό τρέλας. Αλλά και ανεξάρτητα όταν θέλουν τον δικό τους χρόνο.  Ακόμα κι αν δε μιλήσει ποτέ έχει τρεις χιλιάδες διαφορετικούς τρόπους να σε κάνει να χαζογελάς και να το κανακεύεις.

_ΟΜΩΣ._

Θέλουν την ΑΜΕΡΙΣΤΗ προσοχή σου και αρκετές ώρες απασχόλησης, όσο το δυνατό περισσότερες μπορείς να διαθέσεις. Θέλει διάβασμα, να ασχολείσαι μαζί τους, να ψάχνεις, να διορθώνεις τα όποια "λάθη" εν τη γενέσει τους.  Η διάθεσή τους, το τι θα μάθουν και το πως θα εκφραστούν απέναντί σου και στους υπόλοιπους του σπιτιού εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από το πόση αγάπη θα τους δώσεις.
Η δική μου άποψη ως φίλος (γιατί ιδιοκτήτης δεν είμαι) ενός πάρροτλετ είναι να πάρεις ένα μικρούλι 40-50 ημερών που μόλις θα έχει αρχίσει να τρώει τα πρώτα του σποράκια. Είναι η ιδανική εποχή για εκπαίδευση , κοινωνικοποίηση και δέσιμο. Πιο νωρίς μάλλον θα δυσκολέψουν τα πράγματα (μιας και είσαι αρχάρια όπως ήμουν κι εγώ). Στην ηλικία των 40 ημερών πήρα τον Ερνέστο και δεν πέρασε καν μήνας για να με εμπιστευτεί. Στη συνέχεια όλο και περισσότερο μέχρι που γίναμε κολλητοί.

Καλή επιτυχία στο ψάξιμο  :Happy:

----------

